# A little poem of mine



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is amazing - reminds me so much of horses i have lost contact with.. loved it


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you. 

I never thought saying goodbye would be so hard.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Touching.


----------

